# Chris Christensen Brushes



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all! I am new to the forum...first post! I have been reading and reading for the last few weeks and finally joined. I have decided that I would like to buy the Chris Christensen brushes for my future puppy that I am planning on getting in a couple months. 

I am thinking because I live in Houston, Texas which is hot most of the year with only a small period of cool weather, that I will likely keep the hair short (maybe a little longer in the face area so I can do some cute hair styles).

With this in mind, I was thinking of a 20mm pin brush and a slicker. I wanted to see what you all use the most and like the best. I am thinking based on reading that most people like the oblong 20mm, but is the wooden pin brush really that much better than the regular one or is it worth it to buy the fusion if I don't plan on keeping his hair long? 

With the slicker, I am thinking the small size would be the best, but wanted to see what everyone else likes to use since i have no one to test them out on yet. 

(basically...I am spreading out the cost of buying alll the "stuff" I need over the last few weeks and upcoming weeks before I buy the puppy so that I don't have one huge spending spree when the puppy comes home):thumbsup:

THANK YOU!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to SM, Gina! I'm sorry that I can't help specifically with your question as I use a Madan brush. I've heard great things re: the CC brushes. Have you tried calling a contact at CC? They would probably give you great recs as well. preparing for a new puppy is always exciting!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome! I also use the madan brush but have some chris christianson hair products and they were super friendly and shipped so fast! I'm in Texas too..my sister he's in Houston actually. I bet your super excited about your new baby's arrival!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I have both the maden and cc brush and I am one of the few (I think) here that prefers the cc brush.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the Chris Christensen Mark V small slicker for feet and to fluff a short puppy cut.

Slicker Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats

I tried the Fusion brush when it first came out. I did not like it at all and sold it two weeks later. I didn't think it had any "give" to it.

I used to use the CC Gold brush until I discovered Madan brushes. I would never switch back now! I actually tried on Gold brush once on Bailey and he flinched and wiggled. He's almost a year now and has always loved being brushed with my Madan. There is so much "give" to them I think they feel like a massage! I really urge you to consider a Madan. Jenny from Topline ships super fast, too.

toplinepet.com


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I will check out the Maden Brush. I am super excited about getting him!! We are shuffling through names right now and I am super nervous about potty training! Can't wait to share pics when we finally bring him home.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Echoing the comments here about the Madan brush. I have the Pink one which is one of the softest versions. The dogs get extremely happy/excited when I bring it out, and I never worry about accidentally hurting them by brushing because the pad is super-cushy and the pins rounded.

With the slicker, I have to be very careful because those pins are sharp! I have the Chris Christensen Mark II Slicker, and the Mark II size is perfect for body/legs on a Maltese. They only had the Mark II in the red "holiday" version, so that's what I ended up with. Chris Christensen Red Mark II Slicker with GroomGrip - Cherrybrook

For actual tangles, I have to use a greyhound comb, especially around the delicate eye/face area. I placed an order on Cherrybrook.com for the Chris Christensen Buttercomb (7.5", Fine/Coarse) as well as JMM's favorite #1 All Systems 27mm Pin Brush with White Pad, but both are on backorder right now (which, to my disappointment, Cherrybrook didn't tell me until I only received half my order). I'll let you know if CC Buttercomb is worth the price (seemed kind of overpriced to me, but I hate buying something low-quality and then wanting to upgrade).

Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the Madan brush also, and I love it, but couldn't do without my greyhound comb and my Les Pooches flexible head slicker. That slicker is very gentle. It is very expensive, but I never regretted buying it. 
Here's a link to the one I use and it now cost $19 less than when I bought it YAY.
Les Poochs Fragrances - POOCH BRUSH SYSTEM


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks again ladies! I am going to check out the links provided. I ended up buying a baby blue madan and a madan comb with the long silver end (tail comb?). Now I am just dying to get the puppy!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I have not gotten my puppy yet, but ordered the pink Madden brush and the CC butter comb comb...both look really nice and I am pleased with the quality.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't help it -- I still swear by my #1 all systems pin brush and small slicker. But I couldn't do without my CC Butter Comb.

Been using #1 All Systems for more than 25 years on the Malts, the Lhasas and the Shih Tzues and it's still my fav. I've tried both Madan and CC brushes, but always go back to my #1 All Systems (which I also use on my own hair).


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I use the Madan brush also, and I love it, but couldn't do without my greyhound comb and my Les Pooches flexible head slicker. That slicker is very gentle. It is very expensive, but I never regretted buying it.
> Here's a link to the one I use and it now cost $19 less than when I bought it YAY.
> Les Poochs Fragrances - POOCH BRUSH SYSTEM


Sylie, which model of the Les Pooches slicker do you use? The Soft or the Pro? There are several different softnesses available. It looks very versatile.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lawgirl said:


> Sylie, which model of the Les Pooches slicker do you use? The Soft or the Pro? There are several different softnesses available. It looks very versatile.


 It is the one with the green-yellow...the one that comes up in the link...I think. Ray's breeder advised me to get this brush and I love it. There are, however, substantially less expensive knock offs. Try to just google "flexible head slicker" ...you might come up with a much less expensive alternative. Go for softer and narrow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Can't help it -- I still swear by my #1 all systems pin brush and small slicker. But I couldn't do without my CC Butter Comb.
> 
> Been using #1 All Systems for more than 25 years on the Malts, the Lhasas and the Shih Tzues and it's still my fav. I've tried both Madan and CC brushes, but always go back to my #1 All Systems (which I also use on my own hair).


When we first moved into this house Alan couldn't find his own brush and used MiMi's, he said it was the best brush he had ever used. Alan has long, fine, thick blond hair. I need to buy him his own brush...I mean Madan or CC.


----------

